# Padilla Hybrid Blend Torpedo Cigar Review - Age may help



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Uneven burn on occasion. Very spicy, fairly strong cigar. Will bury them in the humi for a while.

Read the full review here: Padilla Hybrid Blend Torpedo Cigar Review - Age may help


----------

